# A Pax called my uber mobile # for a ride and I said NO!



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

Question: A Pax called my uber mobile # for a ride and I said I cannot give her a ride because I wasn't allowed to.
Can I drive over to pax and tell them to request a car at the curb? Is this legal? If so, can i just give my # out to pax for future requests? Its seems unclear...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I think as long as you use the Uber app and Uber gets paid for the trip you're fine. Is it a good ride?


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

It was like $75 bucks, I was 6 miles away...so yeah. 

I thought I heard you aren't allowed to ask them to request you at the pickup spot! If that's the case, how can you give someone your card and ask them to call you for future rides. This is confusing as crap.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

It was not a pax, it was Uber fishing.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've had several pax ask me if I would take them to work every morning. Swap numbers, set a pick up time and I would text them on arrival and log on and wait for the ping. Never had any issues.

I also told them it was NO guarantee I would be available everyday and if not I would text them 30 minutes prior to pick up.

Worked out well


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

IMPORTANT REMINDER OF FHV STREET HAIL LAWS
*Accepting or soliciting a "street hail" will result in the immediate deactivation of your Uber account. *
As an NYC TLC-licensed driver, you are responsible for understanding and adhering to the rules that regulate how For-Hire-Vehicles operate, including street hail specific rules:

Street hails can take a number of forms, but most commonly include quoting fares, accepting cash payment outside of the Uber app, telling a rider they can request you through the app, or asking riders if they need a ride
Only accept rides that have been pre-arranged through a black car base or pre-arranged through the Uber app. Any interaction with riders who have not been dispatched to you via the Uber app may be interpreted as a street hail by enforcement officials
We suggest to always confirm that the rider's name matches the name on your trip request
If you have any additional questions regarding rules and local laws in New York City, we recommend that you review the NYC TLC Rules and Local Laws 

I know this an email for Uber drivers in NYC, but take note, Uber does not like any driver to pre-arange a trip with any pax, ask them if you can and see what their answer will be, what you are doing is gaming the system, and Uber does not like that, no company for that fact would go for that, and neither would you if it was your company.

- Your Uber NYC Team
Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Get Help View Online Unsubscribe


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> Question: A Pax called my uber mobile # for a ride and I said I cannot give her a ride because I wasn't allowed to.
> Can I drive over to pax and tell them to request a car at the curb? Is this legal? If so, can i just give my # out to pax for future requests? Its seems unclear...


Technically it's against Uber policy but seems like some drivers do it.

Uber doesn't want drivers building up relationships with pax.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

All of that is irrelevant ORT . My pax were requesting through the app as I said above, and we are not TLC Licensed.


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

Street hails can take a number of forms, but most commonly include quoting fares, accepting cash payment outside of the Uber app, telling a rider they can request you through the app, or asking riders if they need a ride
This isn't clear and cannot be enforced. 
Riders know you are a driver, they called you. So if you are at said "bar" and you are hanging out behind "said bar" - they are well aware that they can request you through the app.

Honestly, i dont want to get kicked out of uber for being too close to a pax or it may be seen as street-hails.
Uber needs to clear this up.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> Street hails can take a number of forms, but most commonly include quoting fares, accepting cash payment outside of the Uber app, telling a rider they can request you through the app, or asking riders if they need a ride
> This isn't clear and cannot be enforced.
> Riders know you are a driver, they called you. So if you are at said "bar" and you are hanging out behind "said bar" - they are well aware that they can request you through the app.
> 
> ...


There's a few threads on this subject on forum but your best bet is to ask Uber.

You being deactivated is only relevant to you...


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

observer said:


> Technically it's against Uber policy but seems like some drivers do it.
> 
> Uber doesn't want drivers building up relationships with pax.


We are contractors, that's like saying you are using angieslist as a moving company and the next time the family needs to move, they aren't allowed to call you directly. How could they enforce this with 1099 contractor laws in place to protect contractors. Again, seems like Uber is overstepping.


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

observer said:


> There's a few threads on this subject on forum but your best bet is to ask Uber.
> 
> You being deactivated is only relevant to you...


link to thread?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

> Honestly, i dont want to get kicked out of uber for being too close to a pax or it may be seen as street-hails.
> Uber needs to clear this up.


To close??

Yesterday I was sitting in a Target parking lot and got a ping from a lady at Target. Uber is set up to give the pax the closest driver.

Sounds like your reading to much into this. Just don't do it. Problem solved. lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> We are contractors, that's like saying you are using angieslist as a moving company and the next time the family needs to move, they aren't allowed to call you directly. How could they enforce this with 1099 contractor laws in place to protect contractors. Again, seems like Uber is overstepping.


Yupp, and Uber says in their contract that you agreed to, that you can be deactivated for prearranging rides.

Uber has no boundaries, they overstep wherever they like.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> link to thread?


Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> All of that is irrelevant ORT . My pax were requesting through the app as I said above, and we are not TLC Licensed.


It does not matter, you can not have certain clients order through the app only to dispatch you, read the email again, every line.


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

i guess the trick is to camp out wherever the pax was where they were dropped off in hopes of a return ride. Sounds like a great lifestyle eh.
GAME OVER then...


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

ORT said:


> It does not matter, you can not have certain clients order through the app only to dispatch you, read the email again, every line.


Uber uses proximity, if you are closest to the bar where pax is having drinking, you will get ride request. Unless...proximity to pax is no longer how uber does requests as of tomorrow.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW quite a few drivers seem to do it and get away with it.


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

observer said:


> Gimme a few minutes.





observer said:


> Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> i guess the trick is to camp out wherever the pax was where they were dropped off in hopes of a return ride. Sounds like a great lifestyle eh.
> GAME OVER then...


There's a difference between being close and the pax calling you to come to their location.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> Street hails can take a number of forms, but most commonly include quoting fares, accepting cash payment outside of the Uber app, telling a rider they can request you through the app, or asking riders if they need a ride
> This isn't clear and cannot be enforced.
> Riders know you are a driver, they called you. So if you are at said "bar" and you are hanging out behind "said bar" - they are well aware that they can request you through the app.
> 
> ...


Even if you are behind the bar and the closest Uber driver, it does not mean you will get that request, Uber does not want any of the drivers gaming the system, as it effects the other drivers, the system is build this way as to eliminate favoritism.
fa-vor-it-ism= noun
1. The favoring of one person or group over others with equal claims.


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

I have found that 100% of the time, If my car is almost pulled up to the table where the pax are eating dinner (without having my bumper against their salads) - I will get that ride request. Maybe you have had a different experience in NYC but in LA, closest wins. Prove i'm favoring the said "diners" ahead of others and if you can, and if you can, apply to work at UBER-NYC.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> I have found that 100% of the time, If my car is almost pulled up to the table where the pax are eating dinner (without having my bumper against their salads) - I will get that ride request. Maybe you have had a different experience in NYC but in LA, closest wins.


That is another story, what the original post was about was a COMPLETELY different scenario.
Being the closes to a pax and getting a request is different than soliciting that pax for future trips via Uber or any other FHV/Taxi company,"as you being the assigned driver", which does not work like this with Uber or any Taxi FHV company, unless the company is OK with it and got that request via the customer only to use you when you are available.

And no, because you are the closest to the pax does not mean you will always get the job, you must be new to Uber and how the system works.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

A prearranged ride is not gaming the system if the passenger successfully orders the driver through the app upon arrival. Uber is getting paid and no cash is changing hands. I know of one specific driver who has been given tacit permission by Uber to do this. Uber is getting paid and everyone is happy.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> A prearranged ride is not gaming the system if the passenger successfully orders the driver through the app upon arrival. Uber is getting paid and no cash is changing hands. I know of one specific driver who has been given tacit permission by Uber to do this. Uber is getting paid and everyone is happy.


Of course they have, because that's what they told you, which is utter nonsense.
I want you to contact Uber and ask them if you can do this, and please get back to us with the Uber email that tells you you can.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Haven't forgotten you. Threads were from several months ago, still looking.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, it's discussed in this thread,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/nice-360-trip.11806/page-11#post-154101


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

Is it another scenario? Pax says can you pick me up at 8pm? I say "no, but ill be around the area." It pertains.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

If a pax puts in a request for an UBER through the app and you happen to be the nearest driver and get the request through the app it's really of no concern to anyone else as to how you happened to be the closest driver. UBER's supposed goal is to get pax picked up and to their destination in the most efficient manner possible. I doubt that this is a concern of UBER's.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's another interesting issue relevant to this thread. Suppose you have a prearranged ride with a relative who wants to try out the Uber system. You go to his house at the prearranged time. He comes out, gets into your car and orders a ride. You get the ride request, accept it, and drive him where he wants to go. Is this a street hail? What if the passenger was your spouse, parent, or child? What if the passenger is not a relative but is instead a business colleague? It seems to me the pivotal factor in all these cases is that the passenger used the rideshare app and did not attempt to circumvent the app by paying cash for the fare.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> We are contractors, that's like saying you are using angieslist as a moving company and the next time the family needs to move, they aren't allowed to call you directly. How could they enforce this with 1099 contractor laws in place to protect contractors. Again, seems like Uber is overstepping.


Uber only pays you as an independant contractor so they can pay you less than minimum wage and avoid paying you the benefits that you are entitled to by law. In all other aspects Uber treats you as an employee to keep total control over you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> Here's another interesting issue relevant to this thread. Suppose you have a prearranged ride with a relative who wants to try out the Uber system. You go to his house at the prearranged time. He comes out, gets into your car and orders a ride. You get the ride request, accept it, and drive him where he wants to go. Is this a street hail? What if the passenger was your spouse, parent, or child? What if the passenger is not a relative but is instead a business colleague? It seems to me the pivotal factor in all these cases is that the passenger used the rideshare app and did not attempt to circumvent the app by paying cash for the fare.


Spouse, parent, child?? Lol, that's where the money is, I need to start charging them! 

Seriously though, the question was is it ok to do. Depending on who answers, you will get different responses. The only response that matters is Ubers.

If is against Ubers policy and you do it, that's OK. But you may be deactivated if and when you are caught.

Remember Uber has in some places signed agreements to not do street hails or prearranged rides. They are not about to lose their operating permits over a few drivers doing them.

Again, if you are asking if it is OK to prearrange a ride, ask Uber directly. Then please come back and let us know, so the rest of us know if it is OK.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

observer said:


> BTW quite a few drivers seem to do it and get away with it.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

observer said:


> Spouse, parent, child?? Lol, that's where the money is, I need to start charging them!
> 
> Seriously though, the question was is it ok to do. Depending on who answers, you will get different responses. The only response that matters is Ubers.
> 
> ...


Street hails and prearranged rides are not the same thing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


>


Hey, if I were a driver, I would do it too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> Street hails and prearranged rides are not the same thing.


That's wby I wrote street hails *or *prearranged rides.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I think the term 'street hail' was probably originally meant to keep Uber drivers from competing with taxies by stopping on the street (like cabs do in NY) and asking people to request them. Just my two cents.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SafeT said:


> I think the term 'street hail' was probably originally meant to keep Uber drivers from competing with taxies by stopping on the street (like cabs do in NY) and asking people to request them. Just my two cents.


Yepp not doing street hails and prearranged rides are both things Uber specifically said made them different than taxis and limos.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

What you're referring to is that Uber does not have (and agrees not to have) a formal, electronic, advance reservation system for passengers coded into their application. This is different than an informal, private arrangement between driver and passenger who requests a ride upon arrival. In the latter case, the actual ride request is on demand, right now, not hours in advance. In cases like this the actual ride request is not a prearranged request at all, electronically speaking. 

Okay, okay, I'll write Uber. I will be amazed if I get a straight answer from them.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ORT said:


> It was not a pax, it was Uber fishing.


POST # 4/ORT: Just because You, me,
chi1cabby and
AT LEA$T 10,000 UPNF MEMBER$ are
thinking "Bottomle$$ Duplicity" on thi$
Phone Call.....doe$ that Ju$tify "Har$hing
this NUberer$ Mellow" ?

Bison: Merry Chri$tma$, Dammit!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> What you're referring to is that Uber does not have (and agrees not to have) a formal, electronic, advance reservation system for passengers coded into their application. This is different than an informal, private arrangement between driver and passenger who requests a ride upon arrival. In the latter case, the actual ride request is on demand, right now, not hours in advance. In cases like this the actual ride request is not a prearranged request at all, electronically speaking.
> 
> Okay, okay, I'll write Uber. I will be amazed if I get a straight answer from them.


POST # 40/Agent99: SCALPEL-LIKE
SARCASM.....
Congratulations!
Casuale Haberdasher ......Approves. 

Bostonian Bison: Keeping. It. 100%.Real.
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪
BTW: Welcome to UPNF and Merry Christmas
☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆ from Marco Island, Florida.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> link to thread?


POST # 12/MemyselfandIvan: "Ahoy!"
and Welcome to
the UP.Net Forums from
Christmas "$ea$on" in Marco Island on
Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

☆ Has Irvine been a Hotbed of A-B TNC
.... activity ? 
☆ Did you Research the "NEWS"
.....Forum, for Related Content?
☆ Try "Conversation Function" with . ....Members that list a "Location" close
....to You.
☆ LA/OC Forum is your "Facts Cache"
.....Please use it!

Mentoring Bison: Assisting NUberers.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> A prearranged ride is not gaming the system if the passenger successfully orders the driver through the app upon arrival. Uber is getting paid and no cash is changing hands. I know of one specific driver who has been given tacit permission by Uber to do this. Uber is getting paid and everyone is happy.


I call BS on this post


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you for your extra special contribution to this thread.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> link to thread?


Here's a thread on cash fares, similar but not exactly what you asked, there may be some references in here to the prearranged rides.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/private-fares.34888/


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

get enough of those and who needs uber. thats what they are afraid of.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's another on cash rides,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-arrested-for-driving-uber.15155/


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

I get an uber pickup, the pax and I become friends. The next day my new friend calls me for a ride. Is this not allowed in uberworld?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> I get an uber pickup, the pax and I become friends. The next day my new friend calls me for a ride. Is this not allowed in uberworld?


If they are going to use the app to dispatch you, then uber can deactivate you, what in the email did you not comprehend.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

ORT said:


> If they are going to use the app to dispatch you, then uber can deactivate you, what in the email did you not comprehend.


well i guess it was this line, within the bullet point, in the email that i didn't comprehend----->accepting cash payment outside of the Uber app,
or perhaps this bullet point------>Any interaction with riders who have not been dispatched to you via the Uber app.
I don't seem to see anything in my post referring to the use of the app. other than the initial pickup the day prior. and clearly the two points sighted above talk about being outside the app.
So what in my question did you not comprehend.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> well i guess it was this line, within the bullet point, in the email that i didn't comprehend----->accepting cash payment outside of the Uber app,
> or perhaps this bullet point------>Any interaction with riders who have not been dispatched to you via the Uber app.
> I don't seem to see anything in my post referring to the use of the app. other than the initial pickup the day prior. and clearly the two points sighted above talk about being outside the app.
> So what in my question did you not comprehend.





ubreduberdoo said:


> I get an uber pickup, the pax and I become friends. The next day my new friend calls me for a ride. Is this not allowed in uberworld?


There is nothing in this post that says anything about a cash transaction. Reading and writing comprehension is essential.
Also we all know that no cheap uber pax is going to post you cash for your service, and at the same time taking a chance of you get in an accident they are shit out of luck, I am sure your personal insurance company will cover you for doing Taxi work, since that friend is no longer your friend when they are hurt.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

ORT said:


> There is nothing in this post that says anything about a cash transaction. Reading and writing comprehension is essential.
> Also we all know that no cheap uber pax is going to post you cash for your service, and at the same time taking a chance of you get in an accident they are shit out of luck, I am sure your personal insurance company will cover you for doing Taxi work, since that friend is no longer your friend when they are hurt.


exactly, nothing in my post that says anything about cash transaction. though neither does the bullet point---> Any interaction with riders who have not been dispatched to you via the Uber app.
Thank you for the clarity.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> exactly, nothing in my post that says anything about cash transaction. though neither does the bullet point---> Any interaction with riders who have not been dispatched to you via the Uber app.
> Thank you for the clarity.


You are all over the place .


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

ORT said:


> You are all over the place .


I apologize, it must be the effect of the belittling.


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

Does anyone have a link to the drivers terms of service and or conduct which states we cannot allow pre-arranged rides? Ive looked on the uber driver partner page and have found nothing to that effect. Where is uber hiding this info?


----------



## kwzombie (Aug 21, 2015)

I know of a driver who does this occasionally for people with appointments in a city over an hour away. She will wait for them to finish their appointment then get beside them and have them ping. It may be against the rules but two cars doing over an hour of dead miles each for one passenger is against any kind of common sense.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

I have done this on occasion. I had a pax that I took to meeting and wanted me to take her to the airport at 3:00. I told her I would be there at 5 to 3 and when she was ready request the ride in the app, I would get the ping and she would ride with me. As long as it all goes through the app Uber gets the business and gets paid, and you get paid. It's legitimate.


----------



## kwzombie (Aug 21, 2015)

I agree, unless it breaks specific TNC regulations I'm pretty sure in isolated cases it is jusitfiable and Uber wouldn't have a problem with it as long as they are getting their cut. In the case cited previously pre arrangement was against NYCs TNC rules so Uber is obligated to notify their drivers that pre arrangement isn't okay in that market.


----------



## MemyselfandIvan (Dec 4, 2015)

lemme know if anyone knows where the "do this and get deactivated" list is...cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You still going on about this. LOL

Is it really this big a deal? Put on your big boy pants and just do it or don't. Are you scared of your own shadow? Dam LOL

Who gives 2 sh*ts what Goober thinks?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Some drivers are considering developing a client base of passengers (repeat business, referrals, friends, etc.) and want to know their Uber driver business expansion activities are tolerated and not explicitly against Uber's written policies. For me it's more about curiosity.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I guess I'll repeat myself. @.90 a mile and .016 a minute, who gives 2 Sh*ts what Goober thinks?


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

I took two people going to one destination. Upon arrival one decides that she does not want to stay there and instead wants to go somewhere else. She wants a new ride. She says she would like to go with me as I am already there. From some answers here it seems I cannot allow her to request and I accept the ride right there. We had to time it and do it in sync, as while she was opening her app I got a request that I ignored waiting for her request.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> I have found that 100% of the time, If my car is almost pulled up to the table where the pax are eating dinner (without having my bumper against their salads) - I will get that ride request. Maybe you have had a different experience in NYC but in LA, closest wins. Prove i'm favoring the said "diners" ahead of others and if you can, and if you can, apply to work at UBER-NYC.


I have had folks in my front seat have to cancel a few times before I popped up. Other times right away. I think a slight distance from PAX likely works better.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberEddie2015 said:


> get enough of those and who needs uber. thats what they are afraid of.


I have been asked if I wanted to do it off the APP. But then that brings up insurance issues. If one was to to do this I would pay the 20% just to make sure the proper insurance was in place.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I have had folks in my front seat have to cancel a few times before I popped up. Other times right away. I think a slight distance from PAX likely works better.


Yep...this is the correct way to do it. Tell the pax you must be at least 50 ft from the car for it to work, go offline and when they get 50 feet haul ass!

In all seriousness, I see nothing wrong with telling a pax to send a request when they are right there as long as you dont solicit the ride.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> We are contractors, that's like saying you are using angieslist as a moving company and the next time the family needs to move, they aren't allowed to call you directly. How could they enforce this with 1099 contractor laws in place to protect contractors. Again, seems like Uber is overstepping.


It's a state/PUC/city policy whichUber adopts -- anything that appears to be a street hail ( or close to it, like a telephone call ), is for taxis ( livery can take phone calls, so if you were livery you would probably be okay, but it doesn't sound like you are ), as taxis pay for medallions for that priviledge. If it's a grey area, I wouldnt do it, not worth getting deactivated if they find out and decide against you.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I guess I'll repeat myself. @.90 a mile and .016 a minute, who gives 2 Sh*ts what Goober thinks?


Not every driver gets paid the same rate as you. Many work in areas where rates are higher, drive only surge requests, or drive a more expensive version of Uber (Select, XL, Black Car, etc.) . You cannot speak for every driver...everyone's situation is different.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I tried giving my personal number to a rider to set up rides through a backseat Uber request and it is not worth it. 90% of the time I couldn't do the ride and knowing it is even questionable with Uber made me quit doing it. 20% of my riders are still regulars but only because they live close to me or because I learned their schedule and know when and where to go for a ping after dropping off another regular.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Technically it's against Uber policy but seems like some drivers do it.
> 
> Uber doesn't want drivers building up relationships with pax.


Of course not, because then most of those drivers will just eventually take cash and Uber won't get their cut.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Yepp, exactly. Uber wants the relationship to be between them and pax, not driver~~>pax~~>Uber (maybe).


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I have my own side business. If they ask how they could use me again, I say "I'll tell you after this ride ends", I hand them my card and tell them to call me of they need me. 

Since I bill through Square I am selective on who I offer this to. 

Been doing this for 7+ months no issues.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Give them your real number. Drive to their house and have them request Uber when they get into your car. Accept the ride and take the long trip. Uber hates you anyway, so do whatever it takes to try to make money from them.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Get your money, I had a passenger ask me if I could pick her up after work while her car was in the shop @ $20 average per the trip. I said hell yeah! that worked for me for 3 days in a row


----------



## Joey Tagliente (Dec 7, 2015)

Does pax relate at all with star rating? My numbers seem to relate to it.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> Of course not, because then most of those drivers will just eventually take cash and Uber won't get their cut.


Only the drivers who do not care about driving with no insurance protection.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Only the drivers who do not care about driving with no insurance protection.


Or black car drivers who don't need Uber for insurance


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I did this for 2 months. It was a short trip eight bucks total for me, but I gave him an additional eight miles so I could get downtown for free. I gave as much as I could I help them out sorry wasn't winter.

I think the key word here that I've read in this thread is the word quote happen quote. In most of the cases you don't just happen to be there you intended to be there for the specific reason of picking this person up.

I think it's a good idea I mean if you can get 5 $30 rides in 2 hours Texan awesome thing.

I see ubers point too. You create a relationship and you happen to pay someone a hundred bucks to create an app so someone can buzz your phone with their location and take credit card payments. Take five of those customers away from uber they're missing out on their 40 bucks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Or black car drivers who don't need Uber for insurance


or those of us who have our own commercial ride share insurance


----------



## zbigezone (Dec 8, 2015)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> Street hails can take a number of forms, but most commonly include quoting fares, accepting cash payment outside of the Uber app, telling a rider they can request you through the app, or asking riders if they need a ride
> This isn't clear and cannot be enforced.
> Riders know you are a driver, they called you. So if you are at said "bar" and you are hanging out behind "said bar" - they are well aware that they can request you through the app.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am new to Uber, still getting used to its policies. Is this an Uber policy or a local ordinance requirement?


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

One night, I dropped off a couple at the Wiltern Theater in L.A., and before I could pull away, this guy flagged me, signaled me to wait, then made a ride request. A second later, my app registered the hit, I confirmed his name, and off we went.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> It was like $75 bucks, I was 6 miles away...so yeah.
> 
> I thought I heard you aren't allowed to ask them to request you at the pickup spot! If that's the case, how can you give someone your card and ask them to call you for future rides. This is confusing as crap.


Stop thinking so much and just drive the car, uber doesn't care how the deal goes down so long as they get their cut.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

ORT said:


> Even if you are behind the bar and the closest Uber driver, it does not mean you will get that request, Uber does not want any of the drivers gaming the system, as it effects the other drivers, the system is build this way as to eliminate favoritism.
> fa-vor-it-ism= noun
> 1. The favoring of one person or group over others with equal claims.


Stop spreading BS. Uber is all about favoritism... THEY HAVE A RATINGS SYSTEM that allows drivers and pax to deny service based on it, that is the definition of favoritism.

ANyway you should have no fear of getting a call from a guy standing next to your car, this happens at every bar on a friday night to thousands of drivers.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

People are overthinking this ... when I take pax to locations way out of town, I politely ask them if they'd need a ride back to town. If they say yes and it's going to be less than an hour or less than the time it took me to get there ... I grab a bite to eat somewhere and get back to the location where I dropped them off just before they indicated they were planning on heading back to town. Sometimes it works out and I get the return trip; and sometimes it's a miss ... but it seems totally counterproductive to drive someone 20+ miles out-of-town and not try to take them back to town if they're planning on going back. *on more than 1 occasion, the pax remarked that I was smart to stick around the area ... so that they didn't have to wait an extremely long time to get another car

One time I took Lux pax to Salt Lick in Driftwood ($100 ride) ... BBQ smelled good so I went in to grab some grub after I dropped them off. Interestingly, they finished their meal before I did ... but they were hanging around in the parking lot (without requesting a ride) ... just to see if I could take them back to town after I finished my meal. *this was not a prearranged return trip ... but it worked out that I got both legs of the trip and the pax didn't have to wait 25 mins for another car to come all the way down to the Salt Lick.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> People are overthinking this ... when I take pax to locations way out of town, I politely ask them if they'd need a ride back to town. If they say yes and it's going to be less than an hour or less than the time it took me to get there ... I grab a bite to eat somewhere and get back to the location where I dropped them off just before they indicated they were planning on heading back to town. Sometimes it works out and I get the return trip; and sometimes it's a miss ... but it seems totally counterproductive to drive someone 20+ miles out-of-town and not try to take them back to town if they're planning on going back. *on more than 1 occasion, the pax remarked that I was smart to stick around the area ... so that they didn't have to wait an extremely long time to get another car


A couple of months ago, I picked up this guy in Anaheim, and his destination was Lawndale (about 6 miles due south of LAX). On the way there, he asked me if I could wait for him, because he was a cancer patient; he was going to get his daily radiation treatment. My stepfather had just gone through that process, and I knew that it's a good idea to have someone drive you - especially if the distance involved is over 10 miles or so - because the treatment could leave you fatigued or lightheaded. Also, once at the facility, it usually takes 10-20 minutes (The actual treatment itself takes seconds; the remaining time is checking in, getting undressed/dressed, etc.), so I said yes.

Once there, he got out, and I waited with the meter running. About 12 minutes later, he came out and I took him home. Total fare: over $80.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> It was like $75 bucks, I was 6 miles away...so yeah.
> 
> I thought I heard you aren't allowed to ask them to request you at the pickup spot! If that's the case, how can you give someone your card and ask them to call you for future rides. This is confusing as crap.


Use your noodle kid. You'll figure it all out. Everyone else did.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just tell your new friend your number and tell your new friend that you are sorry but you can not pre arrange a pick up, but just ask them what time they normally leave work and their days off


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ORT said:


> IMPORTANT REMINDER OF FHV STREET HAIL LAWS
> *Accepting or soliciting a "street hail" will result in the immediate deactivation of your Uber account. *
> As an NYC TLC-licensed driver, you are responsible for understanding and adhering to the rules that regulate how For-Hire-Vehicles operate, including street hail specific rules:
> 
> ...


^^^
An arrangement where the pax and driver pre-arrange a call near the pax house is not a street hail.
But Uber in its infinite wisdom says that even if you're in the right place at the right time every morning in the area that you choose to work, repeat pax are viewed as something fishy. 
Pure case of guilty till proven innocent.

The company that I work for strictly prohibits street hails but if I get a call from a regular passenger to pick them up at a predetermined time and I take it, it's just fine.... both with the company and with any regulatory agencies. 
Of course that leaves the door open to drivers stealing fares from the company, but I never have as my company likes me (Even the owners thereof) and they treat me extremely well. 
We have great benefits and you just can't jeopardize that.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Illegal street hails are extremely prevelant here in Minneapolis. If you step outside the club your more likely to get an UberX or Lyft driver than a taxi. Nobody enforces it so everyone does it. Uber has over saturated the market drivers are desperate for anything.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

In Los Angeles, it is illegal to hail a taxi from the streetside (like they do in New York). If you want a cab, you either 1) pick up the next one in line at at a popular spot (like amusement parks, hotels, or airports), or 2) call/go online and request a pickup.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

observer said:


> Yepp not doing street hails and prearranged rides are both things Uber specifically said made them different than taxis and limos.


I wanted to add my story to this debate. Won't give too many details because of uber trolls here can compromise my account. Bottom line is an uber csr deactivated me for a prearranged ride request. The app on Lyft and uber did not connect so customer was going to pay me cash if I couldn't connect on Lyft for the return trip of a round trip. Was going to add tip on Lyft to cover first leg of trip. I contacted Lyft and uber to fix issue. Lyft blocked me from future trips with customer, said no prearranged trips allowed. Uber deactivated me for same issue and taking cash for my expenses on first leg of trip. I argued that I was never on either app. And was reimbursed for my expenses. After days of haggling, uber reactivated me and warned me not to have personal clients. Lyft blocked me and when I joined side car which allows personal clients if they choose to use you, client dumped me for a new driver. So, this answers your debate over issue. We have no leverage , they can fire us for anything they want!!


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> Question: A Pax called my uber mobile # for a ride and I said I cannot give her a ride because I wasn't allowed to.
> Can I drive over to pax and tell them to request a car at the curb? Is this legal? If so, can i just give my # out to pax for future requests? Its seems unclear...


how did the passenger call your uber number... its a VOIP number routed thru Uber and only works when you have accepted a ping from the rider


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Shit I just wasted 15 minutes of my life reading this thread AND I'll never get it back.

We're everyone's personal driver, if they need a drive, it's personal and I'm a driver.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> An arrangement where the pax and driver pre-arrange a call near the pax house is not a street hail.
> But Uber in its infinite wisdom says that even if you're in the right place at the right time every morning in the area that you choose to work, repeat pax are viewed as something fishy.
> Pure case of guilty till proven innocent.
> ...


Correct! Uber does have ways to track a driver doing fishy stuff. Most of the time it's done after someone is reported. I was told from a person that has a friend working in a Uber office.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

MemyselfandIvan said:


> Question: A Pax called my uber mobile # for a ride and I said I cannot give her a ride because I wasn't allowed to.
> Can I drive over to pax and tell them to request a car at the curb? Is this legal? If so, can i just give my # out to pax for future requests? Its seems unclear...
> I have had people call me from the curb. As long as you are in the area, you get the call.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

[QUOTE="MemyselfandIvan, post: 640190, member: 37146"

Honestly, i dont want to get kicked out of uber for being too close to a pax or it may be seen as street-hails.
Uber needs to clear this up.[/QUOTE]

I think you're worrying too much. I've gotten pings to an address I was already parked at. It happens. There was no prearrangement with the riders- I just happened to be very close to them when they ordered the ride.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ORT said:


> It was not a pax, it was Uber fishing.


Yeap.I think once each ride is over the phone number can not be called to reach anyone so it had to be uber


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Yeap.I think once each ride is over the phone number can not be called to reach anyone so it had to be uber


No, the customer has called me the next day. They can call you until they order their next uber. We can't call them after our next request.


----------



## Chos3n (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm a new driver and I actually asked a question about ride requests in the app. Doh! Oh well...here's the response I got:


> Thank you for taking the time in writing to us.
> 
> For policy reason they can't request you or any specific partner drivers to make sure every partner gets a fair trip request. Still the nearest partner will be the one who will get the trip request of the rider. That means if you go nearer to the rider that wants you to be their driver, that would give a higher chance for you to get their trip request.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Chos3n said:


> I'm a new driver and I actually asked a question about ride requests in the app. Doh! Oh well...here's the response I got:


So.... Uber is telling to make sure you park next to the rider before they request. That's the trick.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Manotas said:


> So.... Uber is telling to make sure you park next to the rider before they request. That's the trick.


That does not work, I had pax in my car, and three times in a row they ended up dispatching another driver.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ORT said:


> That does not work, I had pax in my car, and three times in a row they ended up dispatching another driver.


that's true. I honestly think it has to do with how long you've been online and your acceptance rate. The pings goes to those who have the higher acceptance rate. but I can't prove that so I might be wrong. But I honestly think it's a good theory lol


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Illegal street hails are extremely prevelant here in Minneapolis. If you step outside the club your more likely to get an UberX or Lyft driver than a taxi. Nobody enforces it so everyone does it. Uber has over saturated the market drivers are desperate for anything.


I don't know Burger it sure seems like the cabs are lined up at every bar I've picked up at in Mpls. Especially uptown and downtown.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

ORT said:


> IMPORTANT REMINDER OF FHV STREET HAIL LAWS
> *Accepting or soliciting a "street hail" will result in the immediate deactivation of your Uber account. *
> As an NYC TLC-licensed driver, you are responsible for understanding and adhering to the rules that regulate how For-Hire-Vehicles operate, including street hail specific rules:
> 
> ...


What if u have commercial license and insurance, I don't think Uber can stop you at that point.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

ORT said:


> It does not matter, you can not have certain clients order through the app only to dispatch you, read the email again, every line.


ORT, who ate your dinner?? Sounds like you work for Uber. I heard there were people on some of these forums that report back to Uber. Please don't be one of those, we all just want to make money and pay the bills.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> A prearranged ride is not gaming the system if the passenger successfully orders the driver through the app upon arrival. Uber is getting paid and no cash is changing hands. I know of one specific driver who has been given tacit permission by Uber to do this. Uber is getting paid and everyone is happy.


This is what I'm taking about!!! If Uber is still making money who cares!! Show me the money!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Got one today. Under the # it showed Oct 22. I'm like really, you haven't use uber since and why? So I answered, a woman talking spanish but was at someone else. I was waiting foe Ola. but never came she just going on and on so I hung up.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> that's true. I honestly think it has to do with how long you've been online and your acceptance rate. The pings goes to those who have the higher acceptance rate. but I can't prove that so I might be wrong. But I honestly think it's a good theory lol


I agree,

I'm sure the algorithm used by Uber to select a driver is a lot more complicated than just "closest proximity". From my perspective, Uber's first choice may be "closest driver" if there is a driver within a couple hundred feet of the request. If none exist, then it might escalate to a quarter mile radius around the request and pick the driver with the highest rating. And so on.

It is in Ubers best interest to always keep the highest rated drivers connected with their customers. As we all know, Uber is all about them and not about fairness. I have received requests MANY times from a couple miles away while my location is surrounded by other UberX cars. And since I've been told my driver rating is among the top 10% of drivers, I can only assume the rating is a top factor in the selection process.

And I'm sure there may be many other factors built into the algorithm that WE would think are insignificant, or far-fetched... time logged on, acceptance rating, age of car, age of driver compared to age of rider requesting. Think about all the personal information you've provided to Uber/Lyft and I am 100% certain they have used it to their advantage.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Scott.Sul said:


> I agree,
> 
> I'm sure the algorithm used by Uber to select a driver is a lot more complicated than just "closest proximity". From my perspective, Uber's first choice may be "closest driver" if there is a driver within a couple hundred feet of the request. If none exist, then it might escalate to a quarter mile radius around the request and pick the driver with the highest rating. And so on.
> 
> It is in Ubers best interest to always keep the highest rated drivers connected with their customers. As we all know, Uber is all about them and not about fairness. I have received requests MANY times from a couple miles away while my location is surrounded by other UberX cars. And since I've been told my driver rating is among the top 10% of drivers, I can only assume the rating is a top factor in the selection processs.


Agree with your theory. because if there is no one close, i'm sure they would want it to be sent to a high acceptance driver to make sure pax wait time is minimal.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah this is getting kind of bizzar. My 30 day rating is finally over 4.9 (not that I have been trying or doing anything different), and yesterday I get a ping clear across town, In the downtown area there were 3-4 others, I just left there and had to by pass the RxR tracks and back track to the 60 down main st, this is where I get the ping, he is in Canyon Crest. So I just guessed that I would just get there quicker than the others even thought the fwy showed red, Hmm. Took the guy right back to DT again. $10 tip. Wish I could of screen shotted that one some how.

Plus a couple of weeks ago, me and another driver were in the same place twice on different days, about 5-600' apart and across the street of each other. And the very same pax I get the ping, he is till sitting there as I drive by. Also, I don't know if that was the same driver or not.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a couple pax near me that I give regular rides to. I get to their house, park, they get in the car, request, accept, and we are off. I have a couple solid commutes 3-4 days per week from Pasadena to Santa Monica/Hollywood. Perks of giving the right pax your info. Have to set a good impression with them to get them to call you. Be in a relationship even if you're not, drive part time even if you're not, let them talk and ask questions. Pax want to feel comfortable. Human beings are comfortable when they can categorize other people. It sucks but it has gotten me so much solid return business.


----------

